# Question about neutered/spayed cats.



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Hiya

If cats that are brother and sister, get neutered/spayed as soon as they are age to do so, will it prevent them wanting to mate?

The two kittens we are getting in June are male and female, the tabby is female, but the black and ginger cat is suspected to be a boy, but once they get their injections when we get them, the vet will confirm.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am not sure if I have understand your question 

As I'm sure you know once a kitten is spayed or neutered then it will physically not be able to mate with any other cat, whether sibling or not. 

Sometimes a neutered male cat may retain the urge to mate, and I believe this is more likely to happen if the tom cat was left "entire" well into maturity, so he had already had sexual experience. So he may possibly go through the motions of mating after being neutered, but of course could not *carry through*.
As for where his attentions may be directed, this could be towards an inanimate object such as a pillow or cushion, or it could be towards his female sibling, if she would tolerate such behaviour from him,, which I doubt if she has already been spayed. 

An unspayed female who is calling may possibly attract a neutered male in the same household to show interest in her, but of course this is frustrating for both of them as it can lead nowhere! 

I have not heard of a female continuing to exhibit "calling" behaviour once spayed, certainly none of mine did, but maybe someone else has a different experience...

If you are asking whether male and female siblings could mate with each other
before being spayed/neutered, then yes they could, and will, left to their own devices.

Edit: I am puzzled as to why the breeder of your kittens does not know for certain what sex they both are??


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you for your reply.

I never asked the question correctly, I meant, the urge for mating, as I know a successful mating can't happen.
They will both be getting neutered/spayed as soon as the vet is happy to do it, so going by your reply, I don't think they will have that urge, as they will be young.

This is an accidental litter of cats, so the lady who owns the mum cat, isn't overly sure of the sex of them both, but I will be going to the vet anyway for their injections, and to make sure they are OK. 

The kittens will only be 9 weeks when we get them. I am fine with this though, as I've had kittens before at 8 & 9 weeks, with no problems.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

You mean will they still have the urge to have sex, like people do after they are sterilised? If that is what you mean, then no. If an animal cannot successfully mate, they do not want to do it for "fun".

Sorry if I have misunderstood.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> You mean will they still have the urge to have sex, like people do after they are sterilised? If that is what you mean, then no. If an animal cannot successfully mate, they do not want to do it for "fun".
> 
> Sorry if I have misunderstood.


You got it spot on lol! thanks x


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LadyRedLainey said:


> You got it spot on lol! thanks x


When I told my brother that I had a girl dog now as well as my boy dog, he asked me how I kept them apart. Well, I says, why would I do that? They have both been done.

He still thought they would be "at it" like people would, even though he has had dogs all his life like I have. Just saying so you know that even experienced people can make mistakes like that.

Good luck with your kits


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you  Also nice to know, that even folk who you'd think would know, didn't lol!  doesn't make me feel so daft asking now  x


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> You mean will they still have the urge to have sex, like people do after they are sterilised? If that is what you mean, then no. If an animal cannot successfully mate, they do not want to do it for "fun".


Well this is not strictly accurate, as I thought I had explained to the OP in my previous post.

It is not common, but certainly not rare, for male cats who have been neutered to exhibit mating type behaviour, even though they cannot achieve coitus. By which I mean, they still 'mount' and move in such a way as though they are mating. Sometimes the cat's penis emerges at such times.

I have had 2 male cats behave in this way post-neutering, and I know of friends with neutered male cats behaving in the same way. Both my male cats were neutered at 6 mths of age. There have also been threads on this forum with members reporting likewise.

Whether the odd behaviour is due to *habit* or the remnants of an *urge* who knows? The fact is it happens in some cases.


----------

